# 1520 New Holland



## Sunnyrithe (Nov 3, 2018)

Hyd oil leaking out of weep holes in the under belly any ideas on the cause ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

12 speed or hydrostatic transmission?


----------



## Sunnyrithe (Nov 3, 2018)

This hydro Can it just be an o-ring or quad ring on the hyd pipe that enters through the left side of the housing ? Thanks Jim W


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is possible that the adapter inside the case is leaking, especially if the union outside the case has a failed O ring. There are three pipes into that pump, plus the pump itself has seals. I suspect you will not know the source of the leak or leaks until you split the tractor.


----------



## maxreco (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Sunny, have you fixed the leak yet? If you park the tractor on an incline with the nose up, does it stop? Or nose down, does the drip at the cotter pin slow or stop?

I had the similar leaks; both from the weep hole with the cotter pin and form the HST pipe. Although is appears that this pipe fits into the housing tightly, it doesn't. So if you have oil inside the housing and the level reaches that pipe, it will leak out. I replaced the o-ring, which is internal to the pipe and has nothing to do with the fit between the pipe and the housing, but that didn't stop it. I believe my issue lies within the transmission housing; one of three possible seals is bad and that requires splitting the tractor. I plan to replace all of them at that time.


----------



## Tony333 (Sep 2, 2021)

I am having the same problem with my ford 1520 has anyone fixed or found the source of this problem? I have replaced allcthe O rings on all the hard piping into the transmission and started filling it back up. it started leaking right out the left side again where the #12 tube is located on the bottom left side of the case. please respond if anyone has had of fixed this issue. Thank you.


----------

